# Siamese x Siamese Bluepoint - FM Feb 6th litter



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Been a few months since my last litter, this winter has been kinda rough. But now I've had 3 litters in 3 days, and one more on the way very soon, so yay! 

My Eveline had 11 babies on the 6th, and while I normally cull around now, I kind of want to wait because there's a chance of Satin which I don't want. Since she's handling them really well, it should be alright. They all look nice.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

they look really good, especially for such a large number.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

6 days old today.  I do plan on removing a few, but I still can't decide whether to cull out Satin or the regular Siamese first (I want Bluepointeds from this litter, so I can split them up into two seperate lines - right now it's one).


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Culled down to 5 today. These babies are very pretty, but not at all what I wanted. I was hoping for some SBP, especially females. All the SBP I got were males. There were 8 males in all in this litter...
I ended up keeping:
1 SSP Satin doe 
1 SSP/SBP Satin doe
1 SSP doe
1 SSP buck
1 SBP buck

These are not the greatest pics, but the babies were very impatient and I was very tired


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

These little chubbies are now two weeks old  Pics from yesterday


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Lovely.Great time of year for litters.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

SarahC said:


> Lovely.Great time of year for litters.


Definitely! It's been awful the past few months, so it's really nice to finally get some litters. Two more on the way


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Pictures from Tuesday at 3 weeks old

The boys:









The girls:


----------

